# Peep Eliminator,



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you guys have ever tried the peep eliminator.

http://www.peepeliminator.com/

I am thinking about trying one, what do you think of them and do you have any experience with them. They seem pretty nice.

lax


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Use one all the time, it's called a recurve...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The problem I would see with it having the "rear sight" so far forward on the bow, would be it would cause the shooter to cant the bow forward or backward in order to align the proper pin in the sight. This causes a change in shooting form. (Or lift or drop the anchor point in order to align the pin in the sight).

In a traditional peep set up, for optimum accuracy, you should merely have to center the entire front sight in the peep, than place the correct pin on the target. No change or alteration to your grip on the bow or anchor point required.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

laxratnd
I ordered a peepeliminator about 2 years ago because I can no longer see well close up. I tried the peep eliminator but sent it back. It was just too close to my eyes and I couldn't see the 2 fiber optics. In theory it may work fine for people with good close up vision and I was intrigued by the device because it made sense.

That being said, a better solution IMO. I have use for 2 seasons now the No-Peep by Timberland Archery. It is an alignment device that when adjusted properly let you then shift your vision ever so slightly to your sight pin and move it onto the target. The No-Peep is mounted just in front of and slightly below the sight pin(s) so you see both simultaneously.

They go for between $40 - $44 at their website and you can shop around and find them for $35 - $38.

http://www.timberline-archery.com/

They can be a bit of a pain to get set up but once you do it is a beautiful thing.

Rob


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

Last year I took my peep off, now I don't even shoot with one at all. I shoot a lot tighter groups now, and I don't have to worry if I can see my pins thru it durring low light. I just use a kisser, and put the string to the end of my nose, an look around the string. When I'm at full draw I can see on the right side of the string with my right eye, and the left side with my left eye. So I use my right eye, being right handed, and line the pin up with the target. Give it a try, I picked up a few fps, because of fewer things on my string, and increased accuracy.


----------

